# MMA is not a sport.



## Diesel618 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is all.


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 1, 2012)

Neither is NASCAR


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 1, 2012)

Or golf


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 1, 2012)

Or bowling


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 1, 2012)

or midget tossing


----------



## purevi1 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Sport* (or, in the United States, *sports*) is all forms of competitive physical activity 

MMA is a sport and I am sure a lot of guys on here would disagree with you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wanna fight about it?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^debbie downer


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> ^^^debbie downer



lol.. I thought it was slightly humorous.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2012)

purevi1 said:


> *Sport* (or, in the United States, *sports*) is all forms of competitive physical activity
> 
> MMA is a sport and I am sure a lot of guys on here would disagree with you



Humor is apparently one of the many sports you don't play.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 1, 2012)

Funny someone says men standing toe to toe fighting isn't a sport on a forum that talks about guys prancing in panties oiled up showing each other their muscles. 

Cool avi too fag

That is all


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 1, 2012)

MMA is for the uber gay.... mexican knife fighting is where it's at.....


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 1, 2012)

bodybuilding is about as much of a sport as stripping


----------



## cad500 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the one where they wrap their hands dip in resin and crushed glass.   and Pitt maybe you and i could try that?   Kidding you would kill me!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2012)

i hate mma
but its a sport....


----------



## suprfast (Jun 1, 2012)

cad500 said:


> I like the one where they wrap their hands dip in resin and crushed glass.   and Pitt maybe you and i could try that?   Kidding you would kill me!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love mma but ufc is gay...The ppl want fights like gsp,vs silvia or silvia vs jones vice versa.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2012)

K1 was better than UFC, K1 had better fighters and action. It only lacked a media savvy propagandist.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 1, 2012)

MMA is ok until it goes to the ground and we have to watch two grown men sniff each others balls for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2012)

MMA = Man on Man Action

you guys are queers.


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2012)

its the most voilent shit thats legal

i fucken love it


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> its the most voilent shit thats legal
> 
> i fucken love it



You would fit right in here in the states. I would start with West Virginia or Indiana.


----------



## Watson (Jun 2, 2012)

id rather shove a piranha up my ass than become american ... just saying 

i like how MMA totally fucked up boxing, because boxing is just gay, more rules than i got marrying my bloody wife!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2012)

if they train for mma then its a sport,


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

They train to become soldiers. Is being a soldier a sport?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 2, 2012)

cad500 said:


> I like the one where they wrap their hands dip in resin and crushed glass.   and Pitt maybe you and i could try that?   Kidding you would kill me!



lol.. I like your style!!


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2012)

IFA is where its at.

Internet Fighting Association.


----------



## Shamrock. (Jun 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> That is all.



Shamrock would convince you otherwise, little pansy.

Ken Shamrock Titantron - YouTube


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 2, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> IFA is where its at.
> 
> Internet Fighting Association.



there are some heavyweight champions in this sport here on IM.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 2, 2012)

I liked MMA years ago, it's a bit more show than it used to be.   

I personally know Dan Severn and was super proud when he won back in the day.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Diesel your name should be KEROSENE cause it smells like SHIT when it burns and when you say MMA isn't your talking SHIT you know nothing about it. You probably couldn't fight your way out of a WET paper bag.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2012)

lolzzz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Diesel your name should be KEROSENE cause it smells like SHIT when it burns and when you say MMA isn't your talking SHIT you know nothing about it. You probably couldn't fight your way out of a WET paper bag.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 2, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> they train to become soldiers. Is being a soldier a sport?




stfu


----------

